# Garbage Truck Conversion



## bevdrew (Nov 3, 2009)

Received these amazing images from a friend


sorry - images went AWOL - I'll try again


----------



## bevdrew (Nov 3, 2009)

*Garbage Truck Conversion - Part2*

More amazing pics of garbage truck conversion.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 3, 2009)

this type of truck is the way forward .see them all the time in maroc ,looks loike the pics are taken there. very common in germany. built by action mobile and others . already a few in uk. goodfor wild parking or even in town nobody thinks of them as campers . must learn how to put photos on have several similar. travel with lots in the winter in maroc. most are built from new cost over 200grand. have fun cheers alan.


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorted...Very nice.


----------



## chigman (Nov 3, 2009)

Rubbish 

steve


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Nov 3, 2009)

sameold sameold if you have the money any things possible  still like cliffs best


----------



## ajs (Nov 3, 2009)

chigman said:


> Rubbish
> 
> steve


 

 yep.. we were all waitin for it ....congrats sigpan 

 regards
aj


----------



## Nosha (Nov 3, 2009)

Superb conversion... but I hate to think what the fuel consumption is!?!


----------



## dependencies (Nov 3, 2009)

They are nice arent they though 





































Seen them with a drop down quad-bike 'garage' at the rear as well


----------



## trickydicky59 (Nov 3, 2009)

Be nice to see one based on a 7.5t so the majority could drive them. Still a very nice conversion.


----------



## Croftland1 (Nov 3, 2009)

bevdrew said:


> Received these amazing images from a friend
> 
> 
> sorry - images went AWOL - I'll try again



I've seen these before. Is it me or does the first pic show a lack of windows on one side, whereas subsequent internal shots show windows on both sides of the truck?


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 3, 2009)

dependencies said:


> They are nice arent they though
> Seen them with a drop down quad-bike 'garage' at the rear as well


That’s very nice to.

On a more affordable note, some of you might like to look at this one.

There is also some very nice tips and hints on here. I like the under floor heating idea.

Unimog into Campervan (Motorhome, RV).


----------



## coventrycraig (Nov 3, 2009)

Quite impress with them guys.

somebody had to bring up the fuel thing again - didnt they?

I suppose its useless on fuel.

Like the big winch on the front incase you get stuck

wheres the awning?


Craig


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 3, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> wheres the awning?
> 
> 
> Craig


Oh it’s there….. Recessed  passenger side near the side door of course!


----------



## zeezee16 (Nov 4, 2009)

ajs said:


> yep.. we were all waitin for it ....congrats sigpan
> 
> regards
> aj


Not as good as your binnwagon is it, at least yours has a Malt cupboard.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Firefox (Nov 4, 2009)

Control panel is a bit OTT isn't it?! I think you'd need a degree in electronics to operate that!


----------



## Chrissy (Nov 4, 2009)

*Hmmmmmm*



Firefox said:


> Control panel is a bit OTT isn't it?! I think you'd need a degree in electronics to operate that!



Seats dunt look very comfy


----------



## twosugars (Nov 4, 2009)

similar  on the outside to the russian kamaz trucks used on the Paris - Dakar rally

big boys toys 

might rattle the dishes a bit ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gUMFN8JPpU

the loonies jumping dunes at 4:28 !!! out of their tiny minds...


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2009)

you should save up and get to morocco in the winter.loads of trucks like those all over the place. its amazing how far you can push them mecanically,even two wheel drive trucks.been on the paris dakar route its the speed they travel thats the most amazing thing to whatch. some of the trucks are faster than the bikes. 600bhp 6x6 scania stripped for racing takes alot of beating.they manage 500ml in 10-11hours in the desert it mind blowing.took us 3 days to do the same stretch going very slow.shame its not happening now made january in maroc something special.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Nov 4, 2009)

It's not a bin waggon ****.


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 4, 2009)

vwalan said:


> you should save up and get to morocco in the winter.loads of trucks like those all over the place. its amazing how far you can push them mecanically,even two wheel drive trucks.been on the paris dakar route its the speed they travel thats the most amazing thing to whatch. some of the trucks are faster than the bikes. 600bhp 6x6 scania stripped for racing takes alot of beating.they manage 500ml in 10-11hours in the desert it mind blowing.took us 3 days to do the same stretch going very slow.shame its not happening now made january in maroc something special.


Sounds good Alan, tis some thing I would like to see some day.

Do you have any photos from when you went? would be nice to see.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 4, 2009)

hi ,i wish i could put them on here .i havestruggled to try n get an avatar .i,m useless on computers . giveme a truck or camper to build no probs . i did get afriend to put someon my profile on ukcampsite forum but i cant do it myself.not going this year only staying in spain n portugal normlly we do down to dakla and back through the atlas mountains. i,m part of a group of friends that are abit loopy we only drive where others say we shouldnt. dont be put off there are loads down there. most know me as i drive a mini artic and where it goes is quite impressive. can be costly ,bent axle on trailer earlier this year being dragged backwards out of a river. managed to  chain it to a tree and drive backwards n got it straight enough to come home. new axles n springs now so i must not drive silly for a while ha ha .get a van and do it you only live once. its not a rehearsal.cheers alan.


----------



## dependencies (Nov 4, 2009)

No they aren't bin wagons at least I can't see 'DENNIS' emblazoned across the radiator grill 

I like mogs though,







 On E-bay not long back there was an 
ex-military radio box that would fit right on the back of one, 
convert into much the same as the picture quite easily.






Pretty unlikely to get yourself in much trouble off-road as well


----------



## Readytoroll (Nov 4, 2009)

vwalan said:


> i,m part of a group of friends that are abit loopy we only drive where others say we shouldnt.


Loopy or just "avin it"? Fair play to you fella.

One life, live it eh.


----------

